# Looking for Protection training in Ft Worth, TX



## Xan's Mom (Jun 29, 2013)

Hey friends, 

I am a GSD owner in the Dallas/Ft Worth area and am looking for a place to eventually do protection training with my pup, Xander. He is 4.5 months right now and just under 50lbs, fully house trained and obedience trained (sit, down, wait, come, stay, heel, plus some tricks), as well as socialized with dogs and people. 

I am a young female musician and therefore am in a bar scene/concert atmosphere 4-5 nights a week (Xan is with with me all the time even now) and my plan is to have him trained as a personal protection partner. While I am not new to dogs by any means, I have raised ACDs and other working dogs my whole life, Germans and the protection training process is new to me. Any suggestions on where to start? References? I really want someone to let me be the handler and teach me the process, not just drop him off and pick him up trained. Any input is appreciated! 

Whitney

View attachment 85810
View attachment 85818
View attachment 85826


----------

